# Need Kanji help THX



## da_mich* (Dec 13, 2020)

Hello,
i found a knife but can´t read this kanji. Does anybody here know it? Thanks for help.








Best Regards,
Michael


----------



## KenHash (Jan 2, 2021)

It says Seikondoujou 
*精魂道場*


----------



## da_mich* (Jan 4, 2021)

KenHash said:


> It says Seikondoujou
> *精魂道場*



Thank you very much  Do you know what the kanji at the second picture mean? Thanks


----------



## KenHash (Jan 4, 2021)

Te 手　means hand
Uchi 打 Hämmern
Basically means Handmade


----------



## da_mich* (Jan 4, 2021)

Ahhh nice thank you very much. Do you know the meaning of the cycle with two stripes too?


----------



## EShin (Jan 5, 2021)

It's no Kanji, just their logo or so.

Btw. these knives are made by Miki Hamono.


----------



## KenHash (Jan 5, 2021)

Yes it is not Kanji, just a mark. Have no idea what it means.
The actual maker of the knife I believe is actually Kobayashi Koushou in Miki City.
I think Miki Hamono sells/sold them.


----------



## Moooza (Jan 5, 2021)

The mark reminds me a little of the Iwasaki mark:


----------



## KenHash (Jan 5, 2021)

Moooza said:


> The mark reminds me a little of the Iwasaki mark:
> View attachment 108841



It's similar looking but it has 3 lines. Usually I take that to mean it is a Sanjo 三條 made blade. But the circle with just 2 lines has me puzzled if it means something.


----------



## da_mich* (Jan 5, 2021)

Thanks for all the great information


----------

